# Lotus Elise Mk2 / PCP HP etc...



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm gonna have to get one. Possibly this weekend - maybe next month.

Does anyone have any real driving experience of them??

Also, I've only ever paid cash for cars before but this ones gonna be financed somehow so I guess PCP or HP or something will be the order of the day. What am I looking for in these types of contracts...

Many thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R1 my friend, is that you in the sig link? If so, pop your photo on your sig as im sure it will piss certain people off more than your bike. 

As for the Elise, it might be worth you getting hold of some back copies of Evo as they have had a MK1 on road test for 12 months and have just taken delivery of a MK2 for road test.

Cheers


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Had a bog standard S1 Elise for 4 years, briliant fun and with some care in the wet, an everyday car (and I'm a crap driver). Just replaced it with an S2111S which I'm yet to run in so can't really compare the two yet. Better build quality and noisier (sports exhaust).

My advice, is just get one. The TT feels like a transit van after the Elise.

Sam

Oh, and I found out this morning, that the S2 soft top leaks just as much as the S1. But who cares.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

can u use an elise for day-to-day driving and doing e.g. 25.000 km/year without it being at the dealer every 3 months for stuff which needs fixing???
Isnt it a too hard ride for long distances and so on?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well I'm obviously biased for the VX  but drive a few back to back to get the feel for them, they can feel quite different.

As far as finance is concerned I'd get straight HP but with balanced payments (means you're paying back the principle from day 1 not just the interest as with PCP/HP).

I have a contact at Lombard who looks after me and has sorted loads of mates with good deals, give him a call and mention John Thorne recommended him. His name is Matthew Jones (ask for Paul if Matthew isn't there) on 02920 746000.

I'm not connected to LOmbard in any way just think a good service is worth recomending.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Most of my driving is short distances on windy roads, but not all. For long distances, I have no trouble but the seats don't adjust (except for sliding forwards/backwards) so if you don't like the fit, there's not much you can do. Five hours in one continuous stretch is the most I've done (and done that several times). I get knee ache, but that happens in the TT too. The S2 seats are softer.

Must admit, I didn't have entirely trouble free motoring and would advise anyone who doesn't live reasonably close to a main dealer to think very carefully. Fortunately for me, the dealer is only 6-7 miles from home.

Before getting the S2, I tried a Boxter S on long term demo which I thought a fantastic drive. I had pretty much decided to get one until I dropped it off and picked up my S1. I found out then that I knew I could live with a Boxter, but couldn't live without an Elise.

Sam


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Thanks guys - I'll get a few copies of Evo in when I see them and give your guy at Lombard a shout - thanks Thorney. 8)

Well, I'm going to test drive one tomorrow hopefully - I'll update you over the weekend/monday on how it goes.

R1

PS - Kev, what did you mean abou the photo???


----------

